# Windows 7 Bluescreen..... Hilfe



## FhoGI (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute
Bei mir tauchen immer wieder meines erachtens willkürlich diese wunderschönen Bluescreens auf! 
Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte!

Windbg sagt:

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\051810-16551-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03067000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032a4e50
Debug session time: Tue May 18 14:05:06.898 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:19:55.693
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 4E, {99, 5e84b, 2, 5e849}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 000000000005e84b, page frame number
Arg3: 0000000000000002, current page state
Arg4: 000000000005e849, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800031672bc to fffff800030d7600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09f2af98 fffff800`031672bc : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000099 00000000`0005e84b 00000000`00000002 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09f2afa0 fffff800`03149925 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`001e7fc8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiBadShareCount+0x4c
fffff880`09f2afe0 fffff800`030abb43 : fffffa80`0723b060 fffff700`00016b7b 0000007f`fffffff8 fffff8a0`0d2675b8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x3226c
fffff880`09f2b070 fffff800`030aa5a2 : fffffa80`0723b060 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`000134c4 fffff800`00000000 : nt!MiDeleteAddressesInWorkingSet+0x307
fffff880`09f2b920 fffff800`033bdc4f : fffff8a0`05a097b0 fffff880`09f2bc20 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06e02b60 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x96
fffff880`09f2b970 fffff800`033964d1 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`7ef8c000 fffffa80`0993f860 : nt!PspExitThread+0x92f
fffff880`09f2ba30 fffff800`030b40e3 : 00000000`242dfd20 00000000`242df150 00000000`73b52450 fffff800`031229dc : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`09f2ba60 fffff800`030b4520 : 00000000`4505fe40 fffff880`09f2bae0 fffff800`033965dc 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2eb
fffff880`09f2bae0 fffff800`030d68f7 : fffffa80`06e02b60 00000000`7ef8c000 fffff880`000000c0 00000000`7ef8c000 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`09f2bc20 00000000`773117ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c
00000000`242de7c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x773117ba


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
fffff800`031672bc cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cfeb

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Ich häng noch n paar Bilder von CPU-Z dran

Danke schonmal für eure Bemühungen 

LG


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich die RAM Timings zu optimistisch eingestellt... Setze mal manuell auf:
8-8-8-*22-30 2T* dann sollte es gehen.
Wenn nicht, schau mal unter "Verwalten" in die Ereignisanzeige ob da evtl. noch Fehler angezeigt werden.


----------



## bingo88 (18. Mai 2010)

Hier steht jetzt, der Firefox war daran beteiligt. Hast du das nur mit Firefox oder war das jetzt Zufall?

Also Speicher wäre eine Möglichkeit, es kann sich aber auch (wie beschrieben) um ein Treiberproblem handeln. Ich würde aber zuerst den Speicher prüfen...


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Mai 2010)

Siehe Beitrag von highspeedpingu. Insbesonderen der tRC Wert wird vom Board zu gering eingestellt. Zusätzlich die RAM Spannung auf 1,6V.
Mit diesen Einstellungen Memtest86+ drüber laufen lassen.

Edit: Wenn du die Einstellungen im Bios erledigt hast, bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z - Reiter Memory machen.


----------



## FhoGI (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs!!!
Hab Memtest heute nachmittag mal drüber gejagt der sagt 0 Errors
werd dann mal was an den Einstellungen ändern!!

@bingo88

Firefox war schon öfter der Bösewicht ist aber nicht immer so

versuchs erstmal mit timings etc.


.....
so habs mal umgestellt

was meint ihr sieht das besser aus???


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Mai 2010)

Sieht von den Timings gut aus. Lass das jetzt mal so und beobachte, ob die Bluescreens ausbleiben.
Sollten erneut Bluescreens auftreten, bitte die Minidump auswerten und posten.

Firefox hat mit den Bluescreen übrigens nichts zu tun. Es war lediglich der Prozess, während dem der Bluescreen aufgetreten ist. Insofern kannst du Firefox erst mal in Ruhe lassen.
Ursächlich für den Bluescreen waren höchst wahrscheinlich die ungünstigen Timings, die vom Board eingestellt wurden (memory_corruption).


----------



## FhoGI (19. Mai 2010)

Ok ich werd das nun mal im Auge behalten!!
Allerdings als ich meinen Rechner gerade angestellt habe 
ist er im Windows Bootscreen eingefroren sprich bei dem schönen Windows Symbol
hab resettet danach das selbe Problem allerdings startete er sich selber neu !?
hab dann mal den RAM von 1666 auf 1333 gesetzt nun gehts hm könnte das die Ursache gewesen sein??


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Mai 2010)

Die Phenom II unterstützen offiziell nur 1333mhz. Des weiteren ist dein RAM nur für 1333mhz spezifiziert. Mit 1666mhz ist er übertaktet. 
Daran kann/konnte es liegen. Aber wie kommt der RAM auf 1600 mhz? Naja egal, die manuelle Einstellung auf 1333mhz war genau richtig.


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. Mai 2010)

jetzt sind die Timings aber wieder zu scharf! bei 666 musst du 9-9-9-24-33 - 2T einstellen.
Bei 592 die 8-8-8-22-30... und 2T...


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Mai 2010)

Die 9er Timings würde ich, aufgrund mancher Probs beim PII mit CL9 Timings, erst mal nicht einstellen.
Mit 1,6V sollten die Timings möglich sein. Im Zweifel (falls immer noch Bluescreens kommen) lieber die RAM-Spannung auf 1,65V erhöhen, um die CL8 Timings zu gewährleisten.


----------



## FhoGI (20. Mai 2010)

Hi ich wollt mal nen kurzen Zwischenstand abgeben
Also die Bluescreens sind bislang ausgeblieben hoffen wir mal das es wirklich nur an den einstellungen gelegen hat!!
Danke schonmal

Nun hab ich allerdings noch ein kleines Problem

es kommt ständig eine Meldung von der Windows Media Player Bibliothek

häng mal n Bild dran!!
vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Mai 2010)

Was passiert wenn du auf "weiter" klickst und die Reparatur anwendest?
Vermutlich hast du das aber schon ausprobiert und das Problem wird dadurch nicht behoben...

Wann tritt das Problem auf (beim starten des WMP)? Und kannst du danach den WMP benutzen oder schließt er sich wieder?


Folgende Ansätze mal ausprobieren:

Extras > Erweitert > Medienbibliothek wieder herstellen
Dann im folgenden Fenster die Löschung der Medienbibliothek und den Neustart des Mediaplayers bestätigen.

Alternativ:
Unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Benutzer"\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Media Player
(bzw. C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player)

die Datei "CurrentDatabase_360.wmdb" löschen. Die Medion-Bibliothek sollte dann gelöscht sein und beim Neustart des WMP neu angelegt werden.

Um die Ordner bzw. die Datei sichtbar zu machen, musst du ggf. in den Ordneroptionen "Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen" aktivieren und "geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden" deaktivieren.


----------



## FhoGI (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo!!
Ich hab letzte Woche die CurrentDatabase... Datei gelöscht und siehe da alles super!!!

bislang ist kein Bluescreen mehr aufgetaucht und die Warnung vom Media Player ist auch verschwunden!!!

Also Besten Dank 
greif gern wieder auf eure Hilfe zurück

LG


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2010)

Prima!
Gern geschehen. LG


----------

